# Kurzfristig Jobs auf der Gamescom bekommen?



## Paradoxium (22. August 2013)

Hi Forum,

Ich weiß das ist etwas kurzfristig und auch ein Wunschgedanke, aber ich habe noch von vielen offenen Jobs auf der Gamescom gelesen. Das blöde ist nur ich bin u18 und habe deshalb keinen Gewerbeschein.

Gamescom war dieses Jahr für mich zwar eine Pflichtveranstaltung, aber es hat sich alles nicht so ergeben wie ich wollte. Aber für einen Job hinzufahren wär doch was anderes 

Jetzt frage ich mich ob es vorallem für einen u18 Jährigen nicht möglich ist noch irgendwie einen Job zu erhalten. Dass ich kein Bühnenmoderator werde ist mir klar, aber vielleicht irgendein randjob etc...
Notfalls mache ich auch den Kostümbimbo, das ist alles in Ordnung.
Besondere Affinität habe ich im filmerischen Bereich (Regie, Schnitt), aber ich gehe davon aus dass es da nichts geben wird.

Die Bezahlung muss nichtmal stimmen, wenn einigermaßen meine Selbstkosten abgedeckt werden passt das.

Wenn ich was finden würde könnte ich theoretisch morgen da sein, wenn Übernachtung sein muss dann muss das über die Bahn geplant werden und ich kann vorraussichtlich nur am Wochenende.

Fällt euch was ein?

Viele Grüße

Vielen Dank.

Paradoxium


----------

